# Conflit MacBook pro et Labox (numericable)



## Gr3mly (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour!

Mon matériel a visiblement du mal à cohabiter sur mon réseau... J'ai un macbook pro rétina (juillet 2014), qui se connecte sur un airport express (de la même génération). Cette dernière borne est ensuite reliée à une box Numericable. Le 2eme port Ethernet de l'airport express est occupé par mon NAS synology. Le NAS héberge un serveur multimedia (DLNA). Le wifi de ma box est désactivé.

Mon problème est le suivant : lorsque mon macbook rejoint le réseau via le Wifi, ma box ne vois plus le serveur DLNA... La box possède aussi son propre serveur dlna, mais lorsque mon macbook est en ligne, elle ne le voit plus. Encore plus étrange : tout à l'heure quand mon macbook a rejoint le réseau pendant que je regardais la télé, la box a planté. La connexion internet fonctionnait toujours cependant.

J'ai tenté différentes configurations, coupé tous les pare feu, mais là j'avoue ne plus rien y comprendre. D'autant que tout fonctionne à merveille tant que le macbook n'est pas sur le réseau. Je pense à un conflit avec AirPlay, mais je vois pas trop comment.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

pour compléter la description, comment est configurée l'Express ?

Utilitaire Airport /Internet, et  /Réseau.


----------



## Gr3mly (15 Février 2015)

L'express est configuré en mode pont. La box continue de faire office de serveur DHCP. L'express récupère directement l'adresse IP du WAN. Mais j'avais le même soucis lorsque l'ip récupérée était celle du LAN. En fait j'ai remarqué que le macbook essayait de se connecter plus ou moins automatiquement à l'airplay de la box (d'où l'image télé qui disparait...). Cependant, lorsque je déconnecte le macbook de l'airplay de la box, le serveur DLNA ne réapparaît pas...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2015)

Gr3mly a dit:


> L'express récupère directement l'adresse IP du WAN.


??
C'est à dire ?
La box n'est pas en mode routeur ?


----------



## Gr3mly (16 Février 2015)

Si. Dans l'administration de ma box il y a une rubrique "Routeur-Bridge". J'ai ajouté l'adresse MAC de l'express dans la liste, ce qui a eu pour effet d'attribuer l'ip WAN à mon express... Cependant ça n'a pas changé grand chose au problème. Donc j'ai laissé tel quel. Les autres appareils récupèrent toujours l'IP via le DHCP de la box.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2015)

Si j'ai bien lu le manuel, ce que tu as fait est précisément la méthode pour passer la box en mode bridge (= mode routeur désactivé)...

Si tu as la box en mode bridge *ET* l'Express en mode bridge, tu n'as aucun routeur dans le réseau.
--> adresse IP WAN pour l'Express, les autres appareils reçoivent une adresse IP par le serveur de DHCP de la box, mais il n'y a aucun routage.
Donc, ça peut pas marcher.

https://assistance.numericable.fr/Activation-et-utilisation-du-mode.html

Et il faudrait que ton sujet doit déplacé dans "Internet et réseau".

Je le fais de ce pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2015)

Je développe un peu :

Renseigner l'adresse MAC de l'Express (le "routeur" désigné du réseau) passe la box en mode bridge.
L'Express prend comme adresse IP l'adresse WAN, et est le routeur du réseau.

Or, tu as désigné un "routeur" (l'Express), que tu as configuré en mode bridge AUSSI.
Donc il n'y a plus de routeur dans le réseau.

La solution la plus simple et la plus logique :
1. remets la box en mode routeur en supprimant l'adresse MAC de l'Express dans la config Routeur-bridge de la box.
2. laisse l'Express en mode bridge.


----------



## Gr3mly (17 Février 2015)

Merci pour ton aide Renaud31.

C'est vrai que vu comme ça, je me demande aussi comment ça a pu marcher... Donc j'ai retiré l'adresse MAC de l'express de cette fameuse liste. J'ai ajouté un bail permanent sur le DHCP pour l'Express. Mais j'ai le même problème.

Avant d'avoir un express, j'utilisais la borne wifi de la box. Ma box détectait 2 serveur DLNA : le sien (local) et mon NAS. J'ai choisis d'investir dans un express car la borne wifi de la box est vraiment naze. Quoi qu'il en soit, depuis que j'ai changé de borne, la détection des serveurs DLNA fonctionne par intermittence. Comme expliqué plus haut, dès que mon macbook rejoint le réseau wifi, la box ne détecte plus rien. Or, selon toute logique, elle devrait au moins détecter le serveur DLNA local... Ce qui me fait penser à un conflit. La seule parade que j'ai trouvé jusque là c'est de déconnecter mon macbook du réseau et de redémarrer la box : là les serveurs réapparaissent... Petite précision : le NAS est connecté sur un port RJ45 de la box. Et l'express est connecté sur un autre port via le port "LAN" de l'express.

J'avais essayé de configurer l'express de telle sorte que ce soit lui qui gère le DHCP, mais sans succès. Est-ce que ça peut être une solution?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2015)

Il me semble qu'il faudrait d'abord tester la configuration suivante pour vérifier qu'elle fonctionne :

- box en mode routeur (pas d'adresse MAC de routeur externe saisie)
- box est serveur DHCP
- Express est en mode bridge, et en DHCP
- réservation d'adresse IP pour l'Express si tu veux (bail permanent) mais pas indispensable.
- Express reliée à la box : Ethernet entre LAN de la box et WAN de l'Express (bien que WAN = LAN en mode bridge (*), mais tester d'abord WAN de l'Express)
- NAS relié par Ethernet à LAN de la box, et non pas à l'Express comme tu dis dans ton premier message.

On reboote tout le monde.
Ainsi, la seule fonction de l'Express, c'est point d'accès wifi.
Quelle est son adresse IP dans cette configuration : est-ce bien une adresse locale ?

Est-ce que ça marche normalement comme ça ?

(*) je ne sais pas si sur CE modèle de borne Airport, les ports WAN et LAN sont équivalents en mode bridge (sur une Extrême, oui, vérifié).
En effet sur cette page Apple, la port LAN n'est pas cité comme pouvant se connecter à un réseau Ethernet existant : http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202434


----------

